# charter or delivery to belize



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking to do two weeks in belize on a trimaran or catamaran. 

Very accomplished mariner. Does some one need a boat delivered to belize?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would help if you said what your accomplishments are... as well as what certifications and skills you might have.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been on the water for 34 years, everything from dinghy sailing, to big boat racing/delivery/charters, as well as commercial fishing.

http://home.comcast.net/~ray.mccormack/resume/marineresume%2002feb10.pdf


----------

